# Where can I get a box made for each shirt?



## trodenbeck (Oct 3, 2008)

I want to set my T-shirts apart from the rest in a good looking box that shows the logo. Any suggestions as to where I could get those made???


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Try Nashville wraps, they have a ton of really nice packaging and shopping supplies. Its nashvillewraps.com. Hope this helps


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

trodenbeck said:


> I want to set my T-shirts apart from the rest in a good looking box that shows the logo. Any suggestions as to where I could get those made???


There's also a few vendors listed here: custom packaging related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

